

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Wednesday, Jan 12th - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/calendar/15696680/

======
djb_hackernews
Any thoughts on making these meetups a bit later? 6pm is a bit tight for me as
I normally work until 6 and then have to commute into Arlington/DC, which
isn't the easiest thing.

~~~
spoiledtechie
I actually leave my house at 6pm. Arrive by 7 or so. So its not like you need
to be there right at 6pm. Its very flexible and very easy to get in and
conversate.

------
keegangrayson
Oh man! I am a musician by trade (I like to treat it like a small business,
which is why I read HN) and have performed at Four Courts in Arlington several
times - great atmosphere, beer selection, and staff. Who doesn't love a thick
Irish accent? In fact I'll be one city over later that night performing in
Alexandria around 10pm. How long do these meetups last?

~~~
RKlophaus
Previous meetups have gone to 9:30 and later, though you can cut out at any
time.

If you do make it out to the meetup, I'd love to chat. I used to play the
Sunday night open mics at Four Courts back when Brad Pugh hosted them.

